# Honey Bee Genetics (in California)



## llang (Aug 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: Wanted to say that Tom and Sharon at Honey Bee Genetics are great people to buy from. Even though the Post Office lost my queen, Sharon and Tom helped solve the issue and promptly re-sent a queen. 

The Russian-Carniolan queen looks great. 

If you are looking for a queen right now... I would highly recommend these guys :applause:


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I think you mean Russian-Carniolan.


----------



## llang (Aug 13, 2010)

:shhhh: Hah... little do you know that it is a new secret strain 

Just my fingers going faster than they are actually able to type correctly..


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Of course, it's easy to edit ones own posts. Hint, hint. Then, of course I look silly.


----------

